# Your method for applying toner



## user3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just put some in my hand and splash it on. Kinda do a tap motion to get it all over.

I have used the spray method before but I didn't like getting toner in my eye area. I didn't hurt or anything because it was a light mist but I notice my undereye area would get tight.


Just wondering how everyone applies their toner


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2006)

I just use a cotton ball or if I get one in a bottle then I spray it on. I have yet to find a toner that I really like but it seems like my skin feels better when I use one. I am finishing up a Biotherm Toner right now but would love to hear what kind of toner everyone else uses.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 18, 2006)

i use cotton ball too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just soak the cotton ball in the toner - in my case the clarifying lotion from Clinique and just move the cotton ball upwards on my face


----------



## karen (Feb 18, 2006)

I use those 3-inch wide cotton rounds you can buy. It uses less than a cotton ball does, but covers more area.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I use those 3-inch wide cotton rounds you can buy. It uses less than a cotton ball does, but covers more area._

 
Second this. They hold the toner well but don't absorb it too much. I use my LUSH toner to remove excess of my creamy Sweet Japanese Girl (also LUSH) cleansing bar. 

Sometimes when I need a refresher, I'll just spritz the toner directly on my face, lightly blot my face with a towel, add a bit of blot powder and MSF, and then spritz with Fix+.


----------



## angelwings (Feb 19, 2006)

I either spray my toner on or use a cotton wool ball/pad to wipe it on.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 19, 2006)

Spritz it on.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 19, 2006)

Cotton balls, but with rayon material in it, so it feels a lot softer.  (Or at least I think so.)


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 19, 2006)

Hah, I thought everyone used a cotton ball. I'm so in the dark!


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 19, 2006)

I normally do a cotton ball or pad but I have some Evan Healy spray-on toner and I really like the way it makes my skin feel.


----------



## user3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twelfth of never* 
_Hah, I thought everyone used a cotton ball. I'm so in the dark!_

 
I did too for years but then I was told by more than a few skin care specialist it was not bad for your skin because it can take off the protective barrier of moisture. So I stopped. Of course I was rubbing really hard so....


I have been told the spritz method is the best but honestly don't really know if there's been any major studies/test done to prove this or the cotton ball barrier wipe off either.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

I use those cotton rounds too. I tend to gently wipe toner on, sometimes I wipe it roughly but generally not. I always moisturise after applying toner anyway!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2006)

i use cottonballs when i have them, otherwise i just use a bunched up tissue


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

I use a cotton ball, but I go through them so quickly! I'm currently out...


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i use cottonballs when i have them, otherwise i just use a bunched up tissue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NOOOO TISSUE! haha It's so bad for your skin. Tissue and toilet paper contain wood particles that get lodged in your pores and can cause pimples and wrinkles later in life.


----------



## user4 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I use those 3-inch wide cotton rounds you can buy. It uses less than a cotton ball does, but covers more area._

 
i do this too!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont use my toner with a cotton ball but with a cotton pad.


----------



## robyn (Mar 22, 2006)

Oo. I like the idea of spritzing my toner on. Maybe I'll pour my toner into a plastic spray bottle


----------

